
CSS Utility Classes and “Separation of Concerns” - 3stripe
https://adamwathan.me/css-utility-classes-and-separation-of-concerns/
======
dpkonofa
I feel like the examples shows are a little disingenuous. He's ignoring the
entire fact that CSS rules cascade and that design has hierarchy. I don't see
a functional different between .media-card .media-card__image and .media-card
img yet the 2nd is actually semantic and not reliant on specific markup. The
biggest difference to me is that .media-card__image doesn't have to be an
<img> element and I don't see how that's a benefit.

